# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Tabletki poronne - arthrotec

## Klaudia100

Witam. Mam pytanie. Ponad rok temu podjęłam się zastosowania tabletek poronnych 'arthrotec'. Minęło już trochę czasu, 27 czerwca powinnam dostać miesiączkę, do te pory jej nie mam. Jedyne objawy jakie mnie męczą to biegunka podczas nerwów jak i ból podbrzusza. Od czasu do czasu również pobolewają mnie delikatnie piersi. Dziś robiłam dwa testy, które wyszły pozytywne - podejrzewam pierwszy miesiąc ciąży. Mam zamiar ponownie zażyć te tabletki, czy wiąże się z tym duże ryzyko?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak tu nie uzyskasz odpowiedzi to jest wiele portali medycznych gdzie można uzyskać odpowiedź,wystarczy wpisać w google, forum medyczne, i gdzieś na pewno uzyskasz odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam. Mam pytanie. Ponad rok temu podjęłam się zastosowania tabletek poronnych 'arthrotec'. Minęło już trochę czasu, 27 czerwca powinnam dostać miesiączkę, do te pory jej nie mam. Jedyne objawy jakie mnie męczą to biegunka podczas nerwów jak i ból podbrzusza. Od czasu do czasu również pobolewają mnie delikatnie piersi. Dziś robiłam dwa testy, które wyszły pozytywne - podejrzewam pierwszy miesiąc ciąży. Mam zamiar ponownie zażyć te tabletki, czy wiąże się z tym duże ryzyko?


Zawsze przedawkowanie leków wiąże się z ryzykiem a przecież  arthrotek bierzesz dawki wielekrotnie większe niż są zalecane. Może zastanów się nad tym jeszcze, są  inne rozwiązania. Dziecko, które rozwija się w tobie potrzebuje Cię, nie podejmuj decyzji , która jest już nie odwracalna. Przemyśl to na spokojnie i jeżeli chcesz porozmawiać  to zadzwoń na netporadnia 58 6915915.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

„JA czy TY?”
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915*915 i netporadnia.pl dla osób, które rozważają aborcję oraz tych, które już jej dokonały.
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00

Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy dla osób, które myślą o aborcji. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.

Osoby, które się z nami skontaktują, uzyskają wiedzę z zakresu:
medycyny,
farmakologii,
procedur wsparcia instytucjonalnego,
psychologii
prawa,
A także wsparcie emocjonalne. 

Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”. 

Swoje działania kierujemy do kobiet, mężczyzn, personelu medycznego oraz wszystkich osób, które doświadczają skutków aborcji.

Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.

Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Klaudia100;131582]Witam. Mam pytanie. Ponad rok temu podjęłam się zastosowania tabletek poronnych 'arthrotec'. Minęło już trochę czasu, 27 czerwca powinnam dostać miesiączkę, do te pory jej nie mam. Jedyne objawy jakie mnie męczą to biegunka podczas nerwów jak i ból podbrzusza. Od czasu do czasu również pobolewają mnie delikatnie piersi. Dziś robiłam dwa testy, które wyszły pozytywne - podejrzewam pierwszy miesiąc ciąży. Mam zamiar ponownie zażyć te tabletki, czy wiąże się z tym duże ryzyko


Witaj!

A w którym tygodniu ciąży zażywałaś tabletki rok temu i jaką dawkę? Jak się potem czułaś, jeśli chodzi o dolegliwości fizyczne? Bo w momencie zajścia w ciążę organizm wchodzi w nowy tryb - nagłe przerwanie procesu przewraca do góry nogami cały układ hormonalny i tu pytanie - czy planujesz kiedyś w przyszłości urodzić? Kolejne sztuczne poronienie zwiększa ryzyko niepłodności. 

Pozdrawiam!
Marta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie takie tabletki dostane?

----------


## Oolkaa

> Gdzie takie tabletki dostane?


A bardzo Ci na nich zależy? Innej opcji nie ma?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Szukasz arthto**cu ? Zapraszam Kamila.czerwiec0000@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oryginalnie zapakowane prosto z apteki. Wysyłka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą. Możliwy odbiór osobisty.

12 szt Arthrotec 200zł
12 szt Cytotec 500zł

Tel 511.600.651

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec na sztuki lub całe opakowanie. 15zł/szt. Całe opakowanie (20szt) 250zł. Możliwość wysyłki za pobraniem ze spr. zawartości (koszt 22,65zł). Info dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec cale opakowanie oryginalne 20sztuk.paragon z apteki plus ulotka w srodku.  250zl za paczke. 
575 823 497. Mozliwy odbior os Śląsk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i  czat: netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Ci bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Anna324

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc.

----------


## Anna324

Jeżeli jesteś w ciąży to  można zastosować aborcję farmakologiczną do 10 tygodnia.
Możesz wejść na tą stronę aborcjapolska.esy.es lub zadzwonić na numer 883125454 tam znajdziesz kompleksową pomoc. Jest to jedyna taka oferta, w której nasz pewność, że się powiedzie i nie będzie to miało wpływu na Twoje zdrowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

paczka kurierem w ciagu 24godzin lub poczta ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . dla pewnosci Skad jest dorzucam paragon. Moge wyslac zdjecia mailem lub mmsem 

Mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Tel 575 823 497

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12tbl. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20tbl.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem i spr. zawartości 19,56zł, Pocztą polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74o2.pl

----------


## Dr.Dariusz

Profesjonalna pomoc ginekologiczna, pełen zakes zabiegów ginekologicznych, wystawianie recept, tabletki poronne. Mozliwosc wysyłki , pelna dyskrecja. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a . p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne Cytotec cena za 12 tabletek 450 zł wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłata tel 729279449 Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Na życzenie moge wysłac zdjecie tabletek oraz paragon potwierdzajacy zakupu. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zespół Telefonu Zaufania i Netporadni to grupa specjalistów z wielu dziedzin zawodowych. 
Dzięki temu w krótkim czasie uzyskasz informacje z różnych obszarów wiedzy,w zależności od potrzeb. 
Łączy nas przekonanie, że jesteśmy po to, by towarzyszyć i wspierać w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań. 
Zapewniamy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy.

----------


## Pomogę Martyna

Witam mam do zaoferowania zestaw za 300 zł lub sam arthotec za 150 z 12 sztuk  więcej informacji 
mar.dob.85@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec 12 tab/150zł wysyłka za pobraniem i ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.  Kontakt 731 309 476

----------


## bokepfr

artikel bagus

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

SKUTECZNA I BEZPIECZNA ABORCJA FARMAKOLOGICZNA DO 20 TYGODNIA.
100% ANONIMOWOŚCI I DYSKRECJI

Jeśli potrzebujesz oryginalnych, sprawdzonych tabletek poronnych, zadzwoń

575.893.965


Oryginalne leki z gwarancją 100%,
pakowane w blistrach, z aktualną datą ważności i numerem seryjnym.
Rekomendowane przez kliniki aborcyjne, oraz organizację Women on Web.

ORYGINALNE Ru486 (Mifepristone) – hamuje wydzielanie progesteronu który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży. 
Misoprostol - (Cytotec, Arthrotec)- powoduje skurcze macicy, co za tym idzie wydala tkankę ciążową z macicy.

NIE KUPUJ TABLETEK Z NIEPEWNEGO ŹRÓDŁA!
ZAOPATRUJ SIĘ TYLKO U PEWNYCH I POLECANYCH DOSTAWCÓW!



Wysyłka Poczta Polska
Do ceny zestawu należy doliczyć koszt przesyłki:


ODBIERAJ TYLKO PRZESYŁKI Z OPCJĄ SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ – MASZ GWARANCJE, ŻE NIE ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA

Zamówienia składane do godz. 14:00 są realizowane w tym samym dniu.

Paczki do większych miast dostarczane są do 24 godzin, do mniejszych miejscowości do 48 godzin.
Przesyłka w dyskretnym opakowaniu, nie zdradzającym zawartości,
zabezpieczona przed uszkodzeniem.

Zapewniam uczciwość, pełną dyskrecję i pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przystępna cena, przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych, sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą, możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem, otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce, stały kontakt podczas kuracji, stała wpowspółpraca z ginekologiem, tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty. Nie zawiedziesz się. Wejdź i sprawdź: 

opole.oglaszamy24.pl/ogloszenie/1995643305/opole-tabletki-poronne-CYTOTEC-ARTHROTEC-tabletki-wczesnoporonne-RU486-skuteczna-aborcja.html

----------


## ANIA7777

> Gdzie takie tabletki dostane?



 Udało się. w końcu za drugim razem trafiłam na uczciwych i rzetelnych ludzi, którzy mi pomogli. za pierwszym razem zamówiłam jakieś tabletki ale nie pomogły nic nie zadziałały, kontakt się urwał. Dlatego szukałam dalej i znalazłam numerKB KONTAKT 577,132,423 i tam znalazłam najbardziej kompetentną osobe która mi pomogła i wszystko się dobrze skonczyło. Pisze to aby ułatwić wam znalezienie rzetelnej wiedzy na ten temat i usuniecie problemu w najbezpieczniejszy sposób.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zamawiałam leki poronne :
były ze sprawdzeniem 
zapakowane oryginalnie
płaciłam u kuriera
mogłam rozpakować i sprawdzić zawartość przed opłatą

I to jest uczciwość i dyskrecja !!
Dziewczyny takich sprzedawców szukajcie co nie kombinują i nie oszukują.

Najpierw się telefonicznie dowiedzcie co i jak zamówcie 
a jak macie podejrzenia nie odbierajcie i nie traćcie pieniędzy 

jak jest umowa ze ze sprawdzeniem to ma być ze sprawdzeniem a nie że zapomniał/a zaznaczyć itp




polecam 575.893.965

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Alicja_Bydgoszcz

Polecam Panią Ewelinę 577 405 474
rano zamówiłam i na drugi dzień był u mnie kurier z przesyłką.
Mogłam otworzyć i sprawdzić zawartość przed zapłaceniem. Wszystko było ok, jestem już po kuracji, Pani Ewelina pomogła mi też w trakcie kuracji 
Alicja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie , posiadam sprawdzone leki przywracające cykl miesiączkowy .
Środek który oferuje jest skuteczny nawet w wysokich tygodniach ciąży.
Leki są 2 -składnikowe :doustne i dopochwowe
Posiadam wszelkie kombinację leków methrotexate z misoprostol, misoprost z mipfepristone .
Wszystkie oryginalne i nieprzepakowywane!
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Podczas stosowania leków jesteśmy w kontakcie teefonicznym.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Płatne dopiero na miejscu podczas odbioru paczki od kuriera lub na poczcie.
Wysyłam także za granicę 

Posiadam duże doświadczenie pomogłam wielu kobietom
do 12 tygodnia cena podstawowego zestawu który pomoże to 300 zł
12 tab z misoprostol oraz 1 tab Ru 486 ORYGINAL
 ☎ 575 893 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze względu na oszustów co notorycznie dodają mój numer telefonu do sex ogłoszeń by uniemożliwić sprzedaż leku nie odbieram tel wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC odrazu oddzwonie

576.324.300

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%


Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana


12 tabletek CYTOTEC 430 zł 


Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze względu na oszustów co notorycznie dodają mój numer telefonu do sex ogłoszeń by uniemożliwić sprzedaż leku nie odbieram tel wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC odrazu oddzwonie

576.324.300

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%


Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana


12 tabletek CYTOTEC 430 zł 


Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze względu na oszustów co notorycznie dodają mój numer telefonu do sex ogłoszeń by uniemożliwić sprzedaż leku nie odbieram tel wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC odrazu oddzwonie

576.324.300

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%


Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana


12 tabletek CYTOTEC 430 zł 


Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży a stało się, jesteś przerażona i zagubiona.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl
Pomożemy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Profesjonalna pomoc w przywracaniu cyklu miesiączkowego .

Leki pochodzą z Holandii i są oryginalne i skuteczne do tygodnia 20.
Leki wysyłane ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, płatne dopiero u kuriera podczas dostarczania przesyłki.
Do stosowania doustnie i dopochwowo.
Podczas stosowania leków zapewniam kontakt telefoniczny.
Duże doświadczenie i wiele kuracji.
Leki dobierane do tygodnia ciąży oraz masy ciała osoby stosującej leki.
Wszystkie zabiegi doprowadzam do końca .

Zestaw wyjściowy standardowy do tyg 12 to koszt 300zł
składa się z 12 szt misoprostol oraz 1 tab RU486

Prowadzę również zabiegi mechaniczne.
Wysyłka również za granicę.

Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt telefoniczny 575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc i udzielić wsparcia.
Odwiedź stronę kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
    Kontakt: 577.132.423
    DOKTOR

    Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
    STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
    POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
    POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
    WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
    100% dyskrecji!4


    Nie Daj Sie OszukaĆ KupujĄc Od TaŃszych I Nie Sprawdzonych SprzedawcÓw
    Nie Odbieraj Paczek Bez Mozliwosci Jej Otworzenia Przed ZapŁatĄ Zapewnia Ze Zostaniesz Oszukana

    1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
    koszt 200zl

    2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 300zl

    3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
    Kontakt: 577.132.423
    DOKTOR

    Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
    STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
    POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
    POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
    WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
    100% dyskrecji!4


    Nie Daj Sie OszukaĆ KupujĄc Od TaŃszych I Nie Sprawdzonych SprzedawcÓw
    Nie Odbieraj Paczek Bez Mozliwosci Jej Otworzenia Przed ZapŁatĄ Zapewnia Ze Zostaniesz Oszukana

    1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
    koszt 200zl

    2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 300zl

    3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci ABORCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Posiadamy 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe tylko i wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )

Na życzenie możemy zrobić zdjęcie dowolnego zestawu z twoim nr tel. lub dowolnym napisem  i taki zestaw otrzymasz !!

Jak zamówić❓ Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## DOKTOR

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 577.132.423
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## DOKTOR

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 577.132.423
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według owej Justyny wszyscy sprzedający zestawy poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to oszuści tylko ona jest super.
Dziwnym trafem pod każdym opisanym rzekomo nieuczciwym sprzedawcą pojawia się jej ogłoszenie o sprzedaży jej leków . To najzwyklejsza handlara, której zapewne interes nie idzie i robi wszystko co może by pozbyć się uczciwej konkurencji.


Dlatego drogie Panie nieważne u kogo kupujecie przestrzegajcie tych kroków:
1 Przesyłka musi być z możliwością sprawdzenie przed opłatą
2 Leki muszą być w blistrach a nie luzem
3 Zadzwoń i sprawdź wiedze sprzedającego  na temat leków
4 Nie wysyłaj żadnych zaliczek 
5 Nie rób wpłat na konto
6 Sprawdź kilka razy czy numer telefonu jest aktywny ( handlarze zmieniają bardzo często )
7 Kupuj tylko za pobraniem

Przestrzegając tego drogie Panie nikt nigdy Was nie oszuka a takie Panie jak Justyna znikną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 550 zł 

wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości najpierw 
sprawdzasz zawartosc dopiero pozniej placisz
taka opcje ma tylko poczta polska
paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na  chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI  czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można  zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez  daną osobę na stałe  , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić  szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się  uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców by zepsuć opinie 

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą możesz otworzyć paczke i sprawdzić co kupujesz 

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
ZADZWOŃ:
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 450 zł 
wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 519.796.536
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

519.796.536


Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 519.796.536
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje zarabiają coraz mniej bo informacje o ich przekrętach idą w świat  :Wink: 
Wzmagają swoja aktywność w sieci bo zyski z oszustw się kurczą. Coraz więcej osób czyta informację o ich złodziejskich sztuczkach.
Nie dajcie się nabierać !
Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna* karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nigdy *nie zgadzajcie* się *na przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w *oryginalnych* blistrach z aktualną datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, *nie odbieraj przesyłki* po jej sprawdzeniu. *Niech złodzieje płacą* za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE tel 510.206.778
w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

      tel 510.206.778

    Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę?
    Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką?
    Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
    Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
    Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
    Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

        tel 510.206.778


    1 ZESTAW  LEKOW DO 7 TYGODNIA
    ?ARTHROTEC 12 tab PLUS tabletka Ru

    2 NAJSKUJTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY
   MAKSYMALNA DAWKA LEKU 12 tabletek Misoprostol tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500 ZŁ¸skutecznosc 95%  stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych


    WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
    Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki PONIEWAZ ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA / NY
    Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ


    Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )

    Na życzenie możemy zrobić zdjęcie dowolnego zestawu z twoim nr tel. lub dowolnym napisem i taki zestaw otrzymasz !!

    Jak zamówiĆ
   w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA 510.206.778

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Zamawiałam leki poronne :
> były ze sprawdzeniem 
> zapakowane oryginalnie
> płaciłam u kuriera
> mogłam rozpakować i sprawdzić zawartość przed opłatą
> 
> I to jest uczciwość i dyskrecja !!
> Dziewczyny takich sprzedawców szukajcie co nie kombinują i nie oszukują.
> 
> ...


Oj Januszu. Jak masz kłamać to sie przygotuj.
U Kuriera nie ma możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki przed zapłatą.
*Tylko* Poczta Polska ma taka usługę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oś,gustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Młody Cezar

Kontakt Laxty2@gmail.com

Otrzymasz 1 tabletkę mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu. Za pomocą owych tabletek można przerwać ciąże nawet do 15 tygodnia!!!

Nie zakupuj tabletek jeśli:

Ktoś zmusza cię do aborcji.

Jesteś w ciąży dłużej niż 15 tygodni.

Masz alergię na mifepristone lub misoprostol.

Masz założoną spiralę (wkładkę wewnątrzmaciczną) – powinna ona być usunięta zanim zaczniesz zażywać lekarstwa.

Chorujesz na przewlekłą niewydolność nadnerczy lub niewydolność wątroby, zaburzenia krwotoczne, porfirię.

Jesteś w ciąży pozamacicznej (ciąża rozwija się poza macicą).

Nie jesteś w stanie dotrzeć do szpitala lub do lekarza w ciągu 2 godzin.

Jesteś sama. Powinnaś poprosić partnera lub bliską ci osobę, aby byli przy tobie podczas zażywania tabletek.

2. Jak zażyć lekarstwa

Otrzymasz 1 tabletkę mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu.

Do przerwania ciąży używa się 1 tabletki mifepristonu i 4 tabletek misoprostolu.



- Połknij 1 tabletkę mifepristone.

- Po 24 godzinach umieść 4 tabletki Misoprostolu w jamie policzkowej, między policzkiem a dolnym dziąsłem, 2 po każdej stronie. Prawidłowe zażycie misoprostolu możesz zobaczyć na zdjęciu tutaj. Lepiej jest nie pić i nie jeść niczego w ciągu tych 30 minut, aby nie ryzykować przypadkowego połknięcia tabletek. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć pozostałości tabletek.



Po 24 godzinach, jeśli nie pojawiło się krwawienie lub było one znacznie słabsze niż normalna miesiączka, zaleca się użycie dodatkowej dawki 4 tabletek misoprostolu (w ten sam sposób jak porzednio – rozpuszczając je między dziąsłem a policzkiem). Gdyby gdyby stało się tak w twoim przypadku, prosimy bądź w kontakcie, pomożemy ci ocenić sytuację.


Kontakt Laxty2@gmail.com

zapraszam do kontaktu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu, Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabieegu.  Jestesmy do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służymy fachowym wsparciem
Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odbiór osobisty w okolicach Lublina lub Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.Gwarancja uczciwości.Dyskretnie.
Numer telefonu 512 015 627

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam. Chciałaby sie podzielic doswiadczeniem kupowania tabletek wczesnoporonnych ogolnie przez internet. Zostałam dwa razy oszukana ale to tez jakby poczesci moja wina bo nie byłam na tyle dociekliwa aby zweryfikowac sprzedawce tylko slepo zaufałam i efekt był taki ze straciłam pieniażki i czas. Po pierwsze nigdy nie kupujcie czegos czego nie widzicie jesli potencjalny sprzedawca nie wystawia zdjecia tego co oferuje to znaczy ze tego nie posiada. Za trzecim razem trafiłam na osobe ktora oglasza sie pod numerem 502-427-780 i tam uzyskałam tabletki ktore mi pomogły i fachowe doradzwo w tym zakresie. Dzis jestem juz tydzien po zabiegu i moje zycie powoli wraca do normy zwlaszcza te psychiczne bo byłam w rozsypce. Nie tracie czasu i pieniedzy na oszustow i kontaktujcie sie z numerem 502-427-780 tam otrzymacie fachowa pomoc oraz skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki.

----------


## pomoc.leki

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston i Mizoprostol


w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691



Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartośći czyli można otworzyć paczke przed 
zapłatą i wszystko dodładnie sprawdzić

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Pigułki wczesnoporonne gwarantują powodzenie w przerywaniu ciąży w 99% przypadków.
Tabletki na usunięcie ciąży, zarówno Misoprostol jak i Mifepristone



Oferujemy najskuteczniejszy zestaw leków do 12 TYG. ciazy w cenie 450zł



w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691

Tylko u nas kupisz oryginalne leki poronne i zestawy tabletek aborcyjnych. Pomożemy Ci bezpiecznie przeprowadzić aborcje w domu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :

kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne katarzyna010188@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pomogę jednej osobie mój adres e-mail paczenka5@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 519.649.881

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG (mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
>  Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.


Witam. Dziewczyny jesli szukacie pomocy to polecam ten numer 502-427-780 ja od tej pani odbierałam osobiscie tabletki na slasku.  Pani bardzo rzeczowa i merytoryczna udzieliła mi instrukcji stosowania tego leku i zabieg zakonczył sie sukcesem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu :
Fundacjamta@onet.pl

----------

